# RBT September '13 Meeting



## cripple469 (15/9/13)

Our September meeting is only a week away on Sunday the 22nd of September! 

The day will start with 3 RBT teams conquering the Townsville Team triathlon. Feel free to come along and cheer for our beer swilling teams!

To celebrate the achievement of our fearsome competitors, we're then going to have our yearly meeting at the Townsville Brewery. The Brewery has kindly allowed us to utilise their dining area. We'll kick off at 12:30PM and enjoy some lazy Sunday afternoon beers. So, feel free to bring along a few brews, a friend interested in brewing and $5/person to cover costs. We'll be able to purchase food and drinks from the Brewery as well. It's a great way to support our only local brewery and enjoy a Sunday afternoon.

Last time, Cheese White invited a bevy of women and everyone had a great time. Sadly, it's Cheese White's last meeting for the year so come along and give him multple high fives for his services to Russian relations. He'll be back and out of control in 2014!!!

It would be great if you could confirm your attendance (or non-attendance). Any questions, please let us know.

See you there!


----------



## cripple469 (16/9/13)

As an added incentive, we've sweet talked the head brewer into doing a few brewery tours for those that haven't been on one yet!


----------

